# Felling Tree - damage to house foundation?



## cedar (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen a foundation crack from the impact of felling a large tree that is as close as 10-20' of a house. Homeowners have told me that they felt the impact of a large tree hitting the ground when they were inside the house. I am just wondering if the impact can be great enough as to cause damage to the foundation.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 13, 2012)

Not to say it can't happen but I've never heard of it. :msp_sneaky:I would think you'd have to be closer that 10-20 feet to have an impact on a concrete wall or it would have to be a REALLY big trunk.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Apr 13, 2012)

Or a really old and deteriorated foundation...


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is the usual scenario: some huge explosion (or tree falling nearby) inspires folks to go inspect the foundation. They find a crack, and they blame the big boom. _Call the lawyers!_

I think a close examination invariably finds that the crack has been there for years, and that the homeowner was trying to get a free foundation repair. 

Quick investigation by a foundation expert is needed to establish the age of a crack. I hope nobody is claiming this on you, 'cause it is hard to prove that you didn't do something.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 13, 2012)

I removed a fallen elm tree many years ago, it definitely damaged the concrete when it fell. It was so heavy, it crushed the 18" thick concrete patio that was beside it. I was amazed to see that anybody was fool enough to pour that much concrete into a hole to make a patio, much less that the tree could crush it into the ground.

Of course, that was the sheer weight of the tree that did that, not any shock wave from hitting the ground.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 13, 2012)

one time I was dropping a few trees in the woods for a lady and she said she felt a few of them and the closest one was 100 feet from the house and probably a 50-60' elevation difference too (house built into a hill and cliff) trees were up top house was at the bottom nothing was real big either maybe 18-20"


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't know about lateral shock wave damage, but I've seen downward energy break septic tanks, or pipes many feet below the depression made by the tree. I can't see this happening to a reinforced foundation from that far away though


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 14, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Here is the usual scenario: some huge explosion (or tree falling nearby) inspires folks to go inspect the foundation. They find a crack, and they blame the big boom. _Call the lawyers!_
> 
> I think a close examination invariably finds that the crack has been there for years, and that the homeowner was trying to get a free foundation repair.
> 
> Quick investigation by a foundation expert is needed to establish the age of a crack. I hope nobody is claiming this on you,* 'cause it is hard to prove that you didn't do something*.



Claims of cracks in driveways pools and home foundations by tree work trucks n logs come around with tedious timing and always from the likes of people who have no life or friends. 

Yes its amazing that the burden of proof and so the $ costs to defend and prove otherwise is thrust upon the defendant in tort claims. As apposed to criminal law where your innocent till proven other wise. I say if thats your case n claim you'll need prove it till then Adiós.

We now more often avoid any work up driveways with heavy gear and find it easier to sell on the job.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 14, 2012)

We take pics of everything before we do a job, making sure the tree is in the background. This documents any cracks or damage to the house, drive and walks. It has been very valuable when peeps try to say you did sumtin. Pull out that camera, show them that it was already there, they shut up.
Old foundations I could see it, new ones, no. My bro is a big time builder, the new foundations are pretty damn tough. I have seen 320 cat excavators next to a open foundation, old days that would have been a big nono, now days, its no big deal.


----------

